# Vise Update, part IIIIIIIII



## Paul in OKC (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all. Vise production has come to almost a stand still. I have been swamped at work, (with a new crisis hitting daily, it seems) leaving very little free time, and I am directing that to home.(May have something new for vise production in the future, still thinking it out.)
 I will be putting together the last few to go out before Christmas this week, and those have been notified. I have had lots of new inquiries (thank you) and alot of folks asking about where they are on the list, so I figured i'd just let y'all know what's up. So, that said, I am grateful for those who have waited, and sorry for those still waiting. I will begin to finish parts as soon as possible.  I will keep the list, and go back to it when things start up again. Hoping things lighten up a bit after the first of the year.
Gotta keep things in perspective, you know 
Thanks to all and for the great group of folks here.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Paul I think I can wait patiently.....maybe......kinda........ohhhh I'll try!!!![][][]
hopefully i'm still on the list[]

Shane


----------



## R2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hope the Cries end so that you can get back to your REAL work.[][][]


----------



## edman2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh NO! An ice storm and now this!!! It's too cold to turn. Too icey to  get out. And now...no VISE!!!  Ok, this calls for a letter to Santa![]

Just kiddin' Paul.  I feel fortunate to be on the list. Waiting gives me something to look forward too. Pace your life. Keep first things first! 
As valuable as a PH vise is, quality of life for you and yours is more important!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## JWW (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Paul. You can't lose track of your priorities. I'm sure we all understand, I'll wait as long as it takes.


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 11, 2007)

Boy am I glad I received mine yesterdy [^][^]
Thanks Paul![][][][]


----------



## lwalden (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul- does this impact your ability to sharpen pen mills, as well? Got a half dozen I was getting ready to send to you.........


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 11, 2007)

Can still do some pen mills.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 12, 2007)

Ruh Roh! I wasn't notified! Guess I'll just have to wait.[][]


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 13, 2007)

Paul,

I'm glad you are still giving priority to your home.

Having said that, I also appreciate your willingness to use your wonderful machinist talents to help fellow pen turners have a quality pen vise.  Please keep me on your list for 2008!

Merry Christmas to you and your family,


----------



## MikeM (Dec 14, 2007)

Pauls drill vice is the best thing since blonds. I have mine and have drilled over 100 pen blanks with it and they were spot on. So all you people who are waiting for one, have another coffee and donut--it will get there.    mikem


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeM_
> <br />Pauls drill vice is the best thing since blonds. I have mine and have drilled over 100 pen blanks with it and they were spot on. So all you people who are waiting for one, have another coffee and donut--it will get there.    mikem



Oh just rub it in a bit more why don't you. [][]


----------



## RollTide (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeM_
> <br />Pauls drill vice is the best thing since blonds. I have mine and have drilled over 100 pen blanks with it and they were spot on. So all you people who are waiting for one, have another coffee and donut--it will get there.    mikem



Why you little........[!][}]





j/k[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeM_
> <br />Pauls drill vice is the best thing since blonds. I have mine and have drilled over 100 pen blanks with it and they were spot on. So all you people who are waiting for one, have another coffee and donut--it will get there.    mikem



Not sure how I feel about being compared to blondes! Now if you start telling vise jokes, I might get worried[]


----------



## chuck1250 (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are on the wait list believe me it is worth the wait


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuck1250_
> <br />If you are on the wait list believe me it is worth the wait



I've been on the list for 6 months and I will keep patiently waiting.


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 19, 2007)

I have one that I bought from Paul but never used. FYI I am listing it on my shop liquidation post. I don't remember what I paid for it but would $50 shipped be out of line? I looked up my Paypal history and I show $80 but I don't remember if it was the Vise or the Beall type buffer? (That is for sale too!) First one to email edmondswoodworks.com gets it!


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 19, 2007)

Chaser just got it, thanks everyone!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2007)

darn it - too slow again!  Just saw that post!

Andrew


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scottydont_
> <br />I have one that I bought from Paul but never used. FYI I am listing it on my shop liquidation post. I don't remember what I paid for it but would $50 shipped be out of line? I looked up my Paypal history and I show $80 but I don't remember if it was the Vise or the Beall type buffer? (That is for sale too!) First one to email edmondswoodworks.com gets it!



Hey wait, I am the only chaser on here. So it's mine. Although I bet he meant Chasper. One of these days I'll get me one of those vises. Anyone else want to sell me theirs?


----------



## Santa (Dec 19, 2007)

Umm Paul ... buddy?  I know all about how busy you are at work and all of those lame excuses.  But, how about doing both you and me a favor?  Ya know how on Christmas Eve your kids leave those chocolate chip cookies (usually stale by the time I get to your place) and that left over milk?  How about a change of pace?  Why not leave Ol'Santa a PH Pen Vise??  Just a thought! []


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah what SANTA said that way he can bring it to my house[][]


----------



## PostalBob (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to add some wood to the fire,LOL for me having this new tool has made my hobby seem better every time I make a drill. It is a great tool and was worth every minute i waited. You are going to love it!
So enjoy the winter snow and your time will come..I Did..
Take care Postalbob


----------

